# The Weather Outside is Frightful....



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

that means it's almost SPS time again. :tu

p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i believe he's right.

hmmm... time to sit down and figure out what goes on the wish-list this year.

edit: luv the profile picture, SPS. :tu


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Christmas? bloody hell , its 90 friggin degrees out.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

mr.c said:


> Christmas? bloody hell , its 90 friggin degrees out.


Bloody hell???? What side of the pond are you on?? Santa doesnt like english types!!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Bloody hell???? What side of the pond are you on?? Santa doesnt like english types!!!


Does Santa even go to Arkansas? Figured y'all would try to shoot his reindeer.


----------



## Makeyawanalaugh (Sep 18, 2007)

I am new to the pipe forum but this sounds like a good idea!


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I would be interested as well.
As for the shooting of the reindeer, well that's why Santa up-armored the sleigh this year.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

croatan said:


> Does Santa even go to Arkansas? Figured y'all would try to shoot his reindeer.


Santa has been banned from the state for uspeakble acts commited against animals. Why do you think he lives up North with reindeer and short people???

Santa is a freak.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Santa has been banned from the state for uspeakble acts commited against animals. Why do you think he lives up North with reindeer and short people???
> 
> Santa is a freak.


Last he was in AK, someone snapped this pic:

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/141/319308663_0d84568fbf.jpg

I'll leave it as a link so you can *choose* to click it or not. May not quite be SFW ... well ... depending on where you work. 

All that said, I'm so excited Santa is poking his head into the forum again already. I'd better really start thinking about what I might like from jolly ol' St. Nick. Hmmmmmmmmm.... Something smokey and something sweet, methinks. :tu


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I want to play too. Santa is awesome


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2007)

mr.c said:


> Christmas? bloody hell , its 90 friggin degrees out.


That's why its frightful...

Nice to see ya back Santa, was thinking about you just the other day.

And Santa about the profile pic, no more egg nog for you....


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Santa has been banned from the state for uspeakble acts commited against animals. Why do you think he lives up North with reindeer and short people???
> 
> Santa is a freak.


Oh, and I'm sure in your case all those critters slipped and fell on you, eh Zack?!?!?:r

This was fun to watch last year. I have a feeling it will be much more fun participating though!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Everything else here has been fun, so I can't imagine Secret Pipe Santa wouldn't be. I better go do some searching to see what I'm agreeing to. 

Oh ya, I was a veeery good boy this year. :BS I dunno, always seemed to help before. p


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd be game for some secret pipe santa fun, well played Clause


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Ho-Ho-Skany Bee-itch's.

Due to the larger nature of the pipe forum this year, there may be different _levels_ of SPS you can choose from. I'm thinking of two levels, below $50, and $50+.

Based on some things from last years SPS, we will have some new rules as well.

THIS is not the sign-up thread, that will be coming after Halloween. Names will be chosen before Thanksgiving to allow you all time to order, clean, whatever, and ship off presents _before Christmas_ (which will be a new rule).

If anyone has any feedback for ol' SPS on things to improve from last years events, please feel free to do so in this topic.

Here are a few past links for those of you that are new and have no clue what we're talking about:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38937

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=38938

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=46858


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> ...Here are a few past links for those of you that are new and have no clue what we're talking about...


thank god for this part


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> Ho-Ho-Skanky Bee-itch's.


Skanky Ho's? Santa's feeling frisky, I see!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

cquon said:


> Skanky Ho's? Santa's feeling frisky, I see!


No kidding, if I knew this was the kind of Santa I was dealing with I wouldn't have bothered with lying about being good. I still can't belive Santa called us Bee-otch's. :r


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

EvanS said:


> thank god for this part


It's like any other Secret Santa, if you don't know what those are like, SPS urges you to do an advanced search for topics started by "Secret Pipe Santa" in the pipe forum. Your name goes into a hat, IHT (the meanest mod of them all) draws the names and sends PMs to everyone with who their "kid" is. You all have to send Secret Pipe Santa (SPS) a PM with your current mailing address. There will be a topic for you to post your wishes, which I highly encourage to help your SPS make you a happy "kid" for Xmas. The SPS password will also be PMed to you so you can login as SPS to leave funny hints/clues as to who you are and to get your kids address. Hopefully your "kid" will play along and make some guesses.

Remember, it's the spirit of giving, if you don't get the "amount" you think you should have, Secret Pipe Santa can't do much about it, other than frown upon the person that shorted you. That is why we may have some "levels" this year. Another reason I encourage the use of the wishlist, and be specific.

More guidelines this year as this should be something fun.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

ultramag said:


> No kidding, if I knew this was the kind of Santa I was dealing with I wouldn't have bothered with lying about being good. I still can't belive Santa called us Bee-otch's. :r


Get use to it, sweet cheeks. :tu

Santa don't F around.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

ultramag said:


> No kidding, if I knew this was the kind of Santa I was dealing with I wouldn't have bothered with lying about being good. I still can't belive Santa called us Bee-otch's. :r


Secret Pipe Santa is a wee bit edgier than the regular Santa.


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> Secret Pipe Santa is a wee bit edgier than the regular Santa.


Indeed!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

cquon said:


> Skanky Ho's? Santa's feeling frisky, I see!


Santa was just afraid of saying "nappy headed ho's". I'd sure hate to see Santa go down like Imus.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> Get use to it, sweet cheeks. :tu
> 
> Santa don't F around.


SPS, I almost had a computer covered in Dr. Pepper when I scrolled down to this. You are one farkin funny Santa. :tu



Mister Moo said:


> Secret Pipe Santa is a wee bit edgier than the regular Santa.


Ya think!

This is going to be a blast, I'm in for sure after studying the provided links. :tu


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> Get use to it, sweet cheeks. :tu
> 
> Santa don't F around.


I knew that this was my kinda place! Honey... break out the Charlie Brown POS tree and the drunken gnome nativity scene.. we are Christmasin' Club Stogie-style this year!:ss


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> ...IHT (the meanest mod of them all)...


THIS part I already knew 

As for the rest, I've been using the links you provided earlier - looks like a hoot. :tu


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

Secret Pipe Santa said:


> .... Here are a few past links for those of you that are new and have no clue what we're talking about....


Thanks for the quick lesson SPS... This sounds like a whole bunch of fun!!! p


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

mmmm I'm excited already p


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

hopefully you all noticed the first link, where it states you have to have X # of posts, X # of time on the board, and X # of trader feedback (all positive).

if anyone has any questions, when the time comes, or advice on what to get someone, feel free to contact me as i won't be _in_ the SPS this year.


----------



## glassjapan (Feb 15, 2006)

Hmmm....I better get on with my posting to make that 100 minimum.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Santa has been banned from the state for uspeakble acts commited against animals. Why do you think he lives up North with reindeer and short people???
> 
> Santa is a freak.


it sopunds like somebody is asking Santa to leave a couple of lumps of coal this year! Straighten up young man!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

IHT said:


> ...as i won't be _in_ the SPS this year.


Really? that makes me :r and gets me thinking about what santa's helpers might do to make a point :chk


----------



## olnumber7 (Apr 19, 2004)

Man I gotta get my trade on to qualify for this!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

joed said:


> Really? that makes me :r and gets me thinking about what santa's helpers might do to make a point :chk


oh, no, no, no, no, no.... none of that. 
i'm good... i'm just going to be "santa's helper" this year as we've grown so large... i may throw my hat in there, who knows. i've been kicking it around, i have ideas... and then i fart and forget what i was doing... 
what?


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

Ooo, I'm going to have to get my butt in gear to make qualifications for this one. I missed out last year and I kicked myself for not having qualifications then. To the drawing boards!


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

I can't wait to participate.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

rehbas21 said:


> I can't wait to participate.


:tpd: :tu Santa better keep them reindeer at altitude as well since I have been craving some good venison lately.:dr


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

fireman43 said:


> :tpd: :tu Santa better keep them reindeer at altitude as well since I have been craving some good venison lately.:dr


Altitude-schmaltitude - don't make me pull out my 8 gauge


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> :tpd: :tu Santa better keep them reindeer at altitude as well since I have been craving some good venison lately.:dr


This Santa sounds like he rides in a hooptie instead of a sleigh.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

BUMP FOR JOHNNY FLAKE!!!
:r

just teasing, we love you. :chk


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Okay, I'm thinkin' I may be gettin' in on this this year... Now with plenty of notice I can start to pull together some funds.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't have enough posts or trades. This looks like a lot of work for Santa. 
Good luck with that.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Spongy said:


> I don't have enough posts or trades. This looks like a lot of work for Santa.
> Good luck with that.


you know it. too bad you don't trade more, then you could be in it.
but i don't trust you as far as i could kick you. 
nice eyes, they look like mine.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

I've been thinking about this, and it seems like too fun of an opportunity to pass up. I'll most likely be doing this, last years looked like it was a blast.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

When is this going to start?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

12stones said:


> When is this going to start?


soon


----------

